# Guess the Score November 28th vs Sonics



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Alright, this is my birthday, so we better win.

Pacers 97
Sonics 85


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers: 92
Sonics: 87


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Supersonics: 104
Pacers: 95


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Last year we beat the Sonics when they had the best record in the league. Hopefully we can repeat that.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers 91
Sonics 86


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Pacers- 89
Sonics- 102


----------



## jcs83md (Jun 9, 2003)

Sonics 99 - Pacers 90


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

pacers 101 sonics 100


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

If the Pacers can come away with a victory in this one, I will be very impressed. 
Right now though I'm thinking the Sonics will win this won, but it'll be close.

95-92


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

VS.










Pacers at Seattle
Saturday, 9:00, KeyArena
*TV: WB4* RADIO: WIBC-1070 AM

PACERS:






































SONICS:







































SCOUTING REPORT

Having played to rave reviews at home with three consecutive victories, all against long odds, the Pacers take their not-ready-for-prime-time players on the road. The four-game, seven-day trip begins Sunday night against a red-hot Seattle team off to a 12-2 start.

"The West Coast is always tough," said Coach Rick Carlisle. "The teams we're playing are all teams that are winning now or have beaten us. The Clippers beat us at home, Seattle is (12-2), Sacramento started slowly but now they're playing well and Golden State has been getting some wins in the last couple of games. They're all going to be hard games."

Every game these days is a challenge for the Pacers, who are without six of the top seven players in their normal rotation and might be missing another. Center Scot Pollard sat out the second half of Friday night's victory over Charlotte after tweaking a lower-back injury that kept him out of six games in a row earlier this month. In the interim, however, the team has ridden some inspired performances from surprising sources.

Jamaal Tinsley, the only regular starter available, has taken over team leadership while playing at the highest level of his career, averaging 21.7 points, 8.3 assists, 6.3 rebounds and 3.33 steals in the last three games.

"This is a chance for him to sort of emerge as the leader of this team," said Carlisle. "He's the only one of our true starters we have playuing right now so without Reggie (Miller) and (Ron) Artest and Jermaine (O'Neal) and (Jeff) Foster, I think he feels this is where he's needed to step forward.

"He's always been a guy who makes good things happen on the court but, the last couple of games, he's taken it a notch higher with more scoring. Because of our situation, we need him to continue to be great to win any game."

Austin Croshere and Fred Jones also have stepped into primary scoring roles, with support from James Jones. But the odds remain stacked against the Pacers, who have somehow managed to thrive despite the staggering adversity.

"We've said from the beginning of this situation six days ago that we had a lot of confidence these guys could play at a high level and win," Carlisle said. "At the same time, we're going to be an underdog just about every night and that's a challenge you've got to embrace when you're in that situation."

WHO'S HOT

Croshere has averaged 24.8 points and 10.5 rebounds while shooting .522 in the last two. ... He's 29-of-31 from the line in the last three. ... Fred Jones has averaged 21.8 points, 4.5 rebounds and 3.0 assists in the last four. ... Seattle's Ray Allen is seventh in the NBA in scoring (24.8) and first in 3-pointers made (39). ... Rashard Lewis is sixth in 3-pointers made30) and 16th in scoring (21.5). ... Antonio Daniels leads the league in assist-turnover rate (5.09). ... Reggie Evans ranks fourth in rebounds per 48 minutes (16.4).

WHO'S NOT

Tinsley has gone 12-of-21 from the line (.571) in the last two. ... James Jones was 2-of-10 overall and 1-of-7 from the arc against Charlotte. ... Seattle's Allen is 11-of-34 (.324) in the last two. ... Daniels has gone 1-of-11 from the arc in the last five. ... Vladimir Radmanovic has shot 12-of-38 (.316) in the last four.

KEY MATCHUP

Wings - Not only does Seattle have the high-scoring, bombs-away duo of Allen and Lewis at shooting guard and small forward, there's Radmanovic coming off the bench. All have size, quickness and serious shooting range. Though both Joneses have played well, this is the area where the Pacers are the thinnest and could be vulnerable.

INJURIES

Pacers - C Scot Pollard (back) is questionable; G Reggie Miller (hand), C Jeff Foster (hip) and F Jonathan Bender (knee) are on the injured list; F Ron Artest, G-F Stephen Jackson, F Jermaine O'Neal and G Anthony Johnson are on the suspended list.

Sonics - F Rashard Lewis (shoulder) is day-to-day; G Ronald Murray (thigh), G Ibrahim Kutluay (knee) and F/C Vitaly Potapenko (hand) are on the injured list. 


Pacers.com Exclusive Preview


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

double post


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

It's imperative that Scott Pollard plays.


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Pacers 99

Sonics 96

Happy Birthday Pacers Fan


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Pacers 97
Sonics 99


----------



## artestinsley (Nov 16, 2004)

This will a match that 3pts falling all the way... I really don't know how we gonna compete with Supersonics at this moment... I predict we'll lose this game by 76-85.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

It's all about those long rebounds.
Seattle takes a lot of long shots, therefore they get a lot of long rebounds. If Indiana can adjust, and get those rebounds, they will win. 
Easier said than done ofcourse.


----------



## HippieHair33 (Jul 16, 2004)

happy bday chris! hope they win it for ya...

pacers-98
sonics-84

big win!


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

First Timeout:

Pacers: 13
Supersonics: 4


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

tinsley with the jumper, the 3 pointer, amazing...slam dunk by Harrison....

13-4 with 7:31 left in the first. Couldn't ask for a better start.


Let's keep it going fellas.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

23-21 Seattle at the end of 1, what happened?


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

We badly need Foster. We can't be playing Johnsen or Fowlkes too many minutes.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Well we couldn't have asked for a better start to the quarter, but we sure as hell could've asked for a better finish to it, we let them get back in the game and take the lead.

Seatle 23
Indiana 21

Start of 2nd Qtr

B. Johnsen not looking too good out there...


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> We badly need Foster. We can't be playing Johnsen or Fowlkes too many minutes.


When is he due back? I think he set his return date for dec. 7th.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>StephenJackson</b>!
> 
> 
> When is he due back? I think he set his return date for dec. 7th.


I hafta watch the game online...what was the deal with that flagrant? What happened?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>StephenJackson</b>!
> 
> 
> I hafta watch the game online...what was the deal with that flagrant? What happened?


Danny Fortson elbowed David Harrison and Harrison retaliated. Flagrent on Fortson, Technical on Harrison.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Harrison has GOT TO learn how to stay out of foul trouble.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

46-37 Seattle with 3:38 to go in the second.
Hopefully Indy can shave this lead a bit, Croshere needs to start putting some points on the board.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Summary:

Everyone sucks on the Pacers, except James Jones.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

These 3s are killing us. Technical on Daniels


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> Summary:
> 
> Everyone sucks on the Pacers, except James Jones.


How about Tinsley? 5/6 shooting so far


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> Summary:
> 
> Everyone sucks on the Pacers, except James Jones.


Hey now, Tinsley is having a great game:

12 pts on 5-6 shooting along with 3 assists a board and a steal


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>StephenJackson</b>!
> These 3s are killing us. Technical on Daniels


Yeah they are shooting 7/10 from 3. Indy has to continue to minimize those offensive rebounds and second chance points, those are killers against the Sonics.

I'm watching the game online aswell, how did Daniels get a tech?


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jcintosun911</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm watching the game online aswell, how did Daniels get a tech?


probably taunting


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

This is a disaster, Seattle is shooting the lights out. 53% from the field, winning by 7.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

another technical?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>StephenJackson</b>!
> 
> 
> Hey now, Tinsley is having a great game:
> ...


Yea, he's having a pretty good game, but lately he hasn't done a good enough job driving or dishing to his teammates.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> Yea, he's having a pretty good game, but lately he hasn't done a good enough job driving or dishing to his teammates.


By the looks of the way this game is going, I'd say Tinsley needs to be shooting more. He's got to lead the way tonight. And Croshere has got to get better than this 1-8 shooting.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Hopefully they can come out strong, and make a run in the 3rd quarter so they can have some momentum going into the 4th quarter. 
I'm not so optimistic though.
Can the real Austin Croshere please stand up?


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

ya, everytime croshere touches the ball, he either drives or shoots. He needs to look to pass more. His shot seems to be off lately.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Anyone know the extend to Pollard's back aggrevation?


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

They just need to hit some ****ing free throws.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> They just need to hit some ****ing free throws.


Yeah 11/18 not gonna cut it, Indy should still be in this game.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

That's Harrison's third dunk of the night


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

It's like Harrison is playing with mittens on.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Can our guys shoot anything other than 3s? Or is there an electric fence blocking entry to inside the arc


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Since I can't watch the game, I'm just gonna point out that Seattle is winning in pretty much every single statiscal category so far, with 4:20 left in the 3rd.

Rebounds: + 7
Assists: +6
3 Pointers: +4


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Oh man....this is starting to get too frusterating to watch. We're giving up offensive rebounds and 3 pters like it's our job. I miss Reggie.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

....and ANOTHER offensive rebound leading to a seatle score


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

James Jones showing some Reggie-Like tendencies....making the game interesting...


We've got a late surge going here......

Seattle 93
Pacers 89

3:12 left.....come on fellas, let's make it happen.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

And that just about does it in for us tonight. Not a sound fundamental game of basketball, we definitely had our chances tonight but we just couldn't get it done on the boards and on the line.

James Jones clearly had a great game....17 points in the 4th qtr hitting 5-6 from downtown? Absolutely amazing, somebody strap the number 31 on this guy's back.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Why didn't Scott Pollard play?


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Ming Bling</b>!
> Why didn't Scott Pollard play?



He aggrevated his back injury again.


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

James Jones is the man


----------



## bigalw1414 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> Supersonics: 104
> Pacers: 95


That's an uncanny prediction. End score was 103-95 Sonics. Only off by one.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Yeah, I saw that too, off by one, unbelievable


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bigalw1414</b>!
> 
> 
> That's an uncanny prediction. End score was 103-95 Sonics. Only off by one.


That tops my other score of one off on each team  


On a good note, the Pacers had a franchise low 4 turnovers.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

It was an alright game, we had our chance to come back in the game, but Seattle really capitilized on those offensive rebounds. 
We can't win em all, especially not until JO comes back. Another solid performance from JJ, this kid is unbelievable.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Predictions:

Sonics: 103
Pacers: 95

Pacers Fan: 20
Bird Fan33: 19
PacersguyUSA: 1
StephenJackson: 21
hobojoe: 7
jcs83md: 9
naptownpimp: 9
jcintosun911: 11
rock747: 11
RiDirkulous: 6
artestinsley: 37
HippieHair33: 22

Winner: pacersguyUSA!!


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Top Performers:

11/28 - @ Seattle

Pts:	J. Jones	27
Reb:	A. Croshere	8
Ast:	A. Croshere	6
Stl:	J. Tinsley	2
Blk:	D. Harrison	3
Tov:	J. Tinsley	2


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

*Sonics' Firepower Too Much*



> Seattle 103, Indiana 95
> Sonics' Firepower Too Much
> 
> END RESULT
> ...


Game Report: Pacers vs. Sonics at Pacers.com


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

*Sonics' Firepower Too Much*

double post, AGAIN!


----------

